# Atacx gym kickboxing combo



## ATACX GYM (Dec 22, 2011)

Yep,in addition to dans in kenpo,taekwondo,hapkido,tang soo do,5 Animals (wellll...I never learned the black sash forms but I learned all the fighting techs,but my instructor left years ago and I never got a chance to learn the forms.To my true regret),judo,shaolin kempo,and a few other arts...I'm a kickboxing (oriented toward self-defense and ratcheting down for sports) boxing coach and wrestling asst.coach. Here's a quick video I made today for a mixed class of new students who came from the (slower) more traditional Muay Thai training background.

http://www.youtube.com/user/ATACXGYMMUAYTHAI?feature=mhee


----------



## Cyriacus (Dec 23, 2011)

The start is, of course, a typical Kickboxing Combination.
The followup is sensible, albeit I would favor either doing a Knee followed by Upward Punches to mask the Shin Kick, as they can inflict damage on their own; And follow the Shin Kick with Shovel Hooks; Simply because noone can defend against Upward, Straight, and Roundhouse Attacks all at the same time.
But thats a matter of preference - Good Video!


----------



## ATACX GYM (Dec 24, 2011)

Cyriacus said:


> The start is, of course, a typical Kickboxing Combination.
> The followup is sensible, albeit I would favor either doing a Knee followed by Upward Punches to mask the Shin Kick, as they can inflict damage on their own; And follow the Shin Kick with Shovel Hooks; Simply because noone can defend against Upward, Straight, and Roundhouse Attacks all at the same time.
> But thats a matter of preference - Good Video!



Keen observation,and thank you very much for your commentary,Cyriacus.This basic combo was built because many of my new clients are Muay Thai or former MT guys,so it's easier to start them off with a base that is familiar to them and build the corrections etc into them.This is the first portion of a series of short videos that builds upon the combo in question with ever more sophisticated blows unti lthe whole range of combat is included...including armed attacks,grappling,multifights,escapes,rescue,escapes and rescue,etc.You'll see that many of your suggestions are already part of the sequence that I teach in subsequent videos.


----------

